
Ask HN: What's the best way to do a listserv in 2018? - CPLX
I&#x27;m about to start a series of founder events here in Brooklyn, like a monthly get together and happy hour.<p>I wanted to create a listserv-style group for everyone to join. Something where users could bbe given a web destination where they can get a little information about the group, fill out a form to apply, and then manage subscriptions to get discussions (in classic listserv style) or just announcements of the upcoming events only.<p>I know there&#x27;s Google Groups and Yahoo Groups and Facebook and various social media solutions, but in the spirit of the times I&#x27;d like to pick a solution that I have a little more ownership and control of. With that said I don&#x27;t feel like actually building&#x2F;coding it.<p>Any advice?
======
notriddle
Discourse? It has a built-in "mailing list mode" that acts like a mailing
list, but it also has a readable web archive, and you can pay them to host it
for you.

[https://discourse.org/](https://discourse.org/)

